# EZ Dripper



## zadiac (8/8/15)

Has any vendor ordered these? Is anyone bringing them in? I need two.
I'm asking here before I order from overseas. Wanna support local guys.
http://ezcloudcompany.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

No one?


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/15)

That could double as a holder for a small "skok-stok"   
@zadiac if you decide to bring some in, please PM me a price. I'd love one nextto the PC and while watching TV if they are not too expensive.


----------

